# FOR SALE!! - Ramrod 900T mini skid loader - JUST IN TIME FOR SUMMER!!!!



## rodbuilder321 (Jan 1, 2009)

If you're looking for the perfect digging machine for doing land scaping, fence or small contractor work THIS is the machine for you!

This little loader will lift 900 pounds and is the most maneuverable skid loader you can buy. Think about that - a 900 pound capacity and you can carry it in the bed of your 3/4 ton pickup!!! There are over 45 attachments available for this machine.............and YES, it has AUXILIARY HYDRAULICS TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is a much better machine than the Toro Dingo, or Kanga loaders.

It has a 42 inch gp bucket and is powered by a 23 hp Kohler engine. $5800, or best offer. CALL NOW!!! 815-973-8128. *NO REASONABLE OFFER WILL BE REFUSED!!!!*

I'm 100 miles West of Chicago, but ship ping is available to anywhere in the free World.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

Could you post a coulple of photos of the engine? I am curious if it is the same engine I have on an air compressor. My engine is Lombardini but they have been bought by Kohler. Would be nice to know I can get spares and tech help.
Cheers Jim


----------



## rodbuilder321 (Jan 1, 2009)

The engine is a Kohler Command Pro 23 horsepower. It's a V-twin. You won't have any trouble getting parts for this machine, or the engine. If you ever need a part for this engine all you have to remember is....... jackssmallengines.com They have everything you could ever need!!!

I JUST put on a new air filter and have a new oil filter and a gallon or Rotella for the new owner.

I'd change the oil here but I don't have a good place to switch the filters without getting oil on our driveway.

This is a VERY nice machine. *By the way - I'm VERY familiar with International shipping and can help get this to Guam for you!!! No-o-o-o problem!!!

If you want more photos please fire me an email to: [email protected]
* 
Call anytime at: 815-973-8128


----------

